# 3 Mobile Broadband.



## dennigerz (10 Mar 2009)

Hi, I currently have 3 mobile broadband, for my internet, i use it through the pc to play online on my ps3, is there any kind of wireless router i can get for to plug in my 3 modem and be able to use it throughout the house instead of having to turn on my pc the whole time just to play my ps3, thanks


----------



## foggy_lad (19 Mar 2009)

you can get the Dovado router which works with most usb modems except the new o2 sierra wireless compass 888 modem. but this modem will probably be supported soon.
it can be got here http://www.commsoft.ie/shop/dovado.php


----------



## dennigerz (19 Mar 2009)

Thanks foggy lad.


----------

